# Tattoos



## Momo(th) (Oct 18, 2011)

Anyone here have any Tattoo's? I have the Roman Numeral 13 on my chest.
I was severly tempted to get this on my back http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110118183849/yugioh/images/5/5b/Crimson_Dragon%27s_newest_seal.png


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Tatoo's?*

Ugh. Tattoos remove any sexiness a person has for me.

BUT THEY LOOK COOL I GUESS

but i'll never get one


----------



## Daigonite (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Tatoo's?*

I want a tattoo of a raven on my shoulder, but they're expensive and I'm pretty sure mom would be pissed. I might have problems with my employer as well if it extended too far.

Ravens are my favourite birds though... they're so cute :x

If I did get a tat I'd definitely design it.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Tatoo's?*

I'd actually like to get a tattoo done before I die - some look pretty cool, and I'm so covered in scars and stuff the "but it's so _permanent_" thing doesn't bother me too much, but I just can't think of anything I'd like done. I've got a bunch more piercings I'd like to get first, anyways.

(...this post makes me sound a lot scarier than I actually am)


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd like to get at least one tattoo in theory, but I have no idea what it'd be or anything. It'd probably be something small, and probably on my hands somewhere. When I was younger I wanted to get a butterfly on each knuckle for some reason.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 18, 2011)

yup.

Had this for two years, and I have plans for at least three more (Cheshire cat; shoulderblade, Jackalope; shoulderblade or arm, phoenix; chest).  Probably will end up with more. Love tattoos.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 18, 2011)

no,and i never will.
but i do have temporary ones


----------



## mewtini (Oct 18, 2011)

Haha, same as above.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 18, 2011)

The idea of tattoos is scary to me :( mostly because of my needle phobia.
So no tattoos here. :B

My dad had a ton of them though so another reason I won't be getting any


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 18, 2011)

Y'know, tattoo's arn't permanent. It's called Tattoo removel (They just put a chemical on the ink, and it comes right of in a few days.)


----------



## shy ♡ (Oct 18, 2011)

I want _a lot_. I actually want to be one of those people that are completely covered in tats; you know, just a canvas of tattoos. I think that is the most beautiful thing, just to be a walking piece of art. 

Some things I have planned (most of these, I don't know where I want them): I want a tat of Calvin and Hobbes; one of The Little Prince; I want the lines _Hey Jude, don't make it bad / Take a sad song and make it better / Remember to let her into your heart / Then you can start to make it better_; I also want _I am Jack's smirking revenge_, probably on my wrist or knuckles. 

One that I do know where I want it, is - I want a map, covering my entire arm and wrapping around my shoulderblade. It should be just an ocean and a small island and then around the shoulderblade, just fading out. :D

I <3 tattoos.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 18, 2011)

yeah






okay in all seriousness I'm planning on getting a tiny button (like, a shirt button) on my right inside wrist next year. I promised myself I'd wait a year to make sure I'd still want it and I've wanted this one since June, so I'll do it during the next Summer vacation if I still want it (which I will). I want it to be small because of reasons but the added bonus is that I can easily hide it with a wristwatch if I want to. 
I think tattoos look awesome if the artist is good and the design isn't generic and something that really pisses me off is the weird thought that a lot of people have that having a tattoo is somehow unprofessional or irresponsible :/ the whole "having a tattoo on an oft-exposed patch of skin makes you unemployable" thing. I get it if it's a swastika or if you get FUCK OFF printed on your forehead or something but if you get a tattoo like that you probably have bigger issues than being unemployed.

tbh I'll probably get some sort of Oscar Wilde-related ink in the future. Gotta come up with something cool.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't particularly like the idea of tattoos. They can look fine on other people but I guess there's something about them that feels weird.

To try to explain but fail; I wouldn't want a tattoo somewhere on my arm or leg or something, because it would feel like I'm showing off or something, and I wouldn't want one anywhere that would be covered by clothes because then nobody's going to see it anyway.
Plus there's the fact that I wouldn't want to have anything done, unless it was something I was so obsessed with that I wouldn't ever get tired of it (so like, a symbol from Star Trek I guess). But then things like that aren't exactly good material for a tattoo.


Something I find a bit silly is people who have tattoos done because they look good, rather than because they know what they are. Like I asked someone what the tattoo on their leg was, and they said "I dunno a Chinese dragon or something?"


----------



## Equinoxe (Oct 18, 2011)

I've been thinking about tattoos and whether to get them, and come to the conclusion that I don't really want any.
(googling images with the search words 'infected tattoo' kind of helped make that decision)

The biggest reason is probably that it would be hard to come up with something that I'd like to see on my body FOREVER and that isn't cliché or overused. Tattoo removal can go _horribly wrong_ too, so 'you can get it removed if you don't like it after some years' isn't a viable option for me.

Then there's the thing that (in my opinion, mind you) small tattoos look like silly sharpie scribbles and big tattoos would probably just hurt like fuck (plus the aforementioned sharpie-scribble problem, unless they're like really big solid coloured areas).


also infected tattoos eugh
I mean, I don't really get disgusted by just looking at pictures of them, but the thought of having a horribly infected tattoo on my own body just isn't the loveliest.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 18, 2011)

Equinoxe said:


> also infected tattoos eugh
> I mean, I don't really get disgusted by just looking at pictures of them, but the thought of having a horribly infected tattoo on my own body just isn't the loveliest.


This is sort of like saying "I've heard stories of people getting food poisoning, so I'm never eating". There are some complete dives that do tattoos, and throw in free hepatitis with every incorrect Chinese symbol, but if you're prepared to pay more and go to a place that has actual hygine certificates and preferably doesn't have glass tanks full of snakes in the waiting area, you should be fine.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 18, 2011)

:V honestly its not that hard either to make sure your tattoo doesn't fade or get infected, and it's not terribly painful either. HighMoon and myself got ours done in the same week by the same artist, and we looked at some of her previous work and got to see her equipment and tattooing area before we payed. She made sure we were sure we wanted the tattoos (we had for over two years), briefed us on care and how it would go twice, and then we got our appointment.

My tattoo, which is about the size of a two-dollar coin or a tad larger, took nearly and hour and...didn't really hurt. It felt more like a bizzare vibrating and the only pain was only as bad as a light cat scratch. HighMoon's hurt a tad more but she got it done on her shoulderblade where there's bone near the surface as opposed to my calf.

And while it bled (a lot, ahaha) it was only for the first...hour maybe? When it was wrapped in plastic still. After a little while I was allowed to take off the plastic, wash the area _thoroughly_, then apply cream every so often so it doesn't fade.

Honestly, pericings are _way_ easier to get infected or hurt you than tattoos are if you're not a giant moron or get one when you're drunk.  And no-one seems to be against them so bad, at least in your ears - getting my ears done was way more painful than my tattoo because it was so hard for me to find metal I wasn't allergic to, and they would constantly get infected.


----------



## Equinoxe (Oct 18, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> There are some complete dives that do tattoos, and throw in free hepatitis with every incorrect Chinese symbol, but if you're prepared to pay more and go to a place that has actual hygine certificates and preferably doesn't have glass tanks full of snakes in the waiting area, you should be fine.


Yeah, I gathered that much. Still, no thanks (mostly for the other reasons).
Just can't get rid of that 'sharpie doodle' thought, I guess :D


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 18, 2011)

I want a curly bracket tramp stamp.

:D


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 18, 2011)

My dream job is to be a tattoo artist! Unfortunately this is a job I will probably not be getting because I am quite certain my parents would disapprove of me pursuing this occupation.

If I had any idea how to get a job as a tattoo artist that would help too.

Despite this, I certainly do not want to get a tattoo, ever. I love face paint but the thought of having something permanently ingrained in my skin does not sit well with me


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 18, 2011)

If i got a tattoo it would be lulzy.  Legit tattoos are cool and all but I can't see me being happy with anything that generates zero laughter being permanently a part of my body.

So far I'm thinking "This is not an entrance" or "Exit only" above my ass.  (Note that I'm not against LGBT by any means, it is again just lulzy.)

Also a moustache on the inner side of my index finger.  For, you know...holding up under my nose.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 18, 2011)

> (Note that I'm not against LGBT by any means, it is again just lulzy.)


Meanwhile, any homophobe you show it to will be thrilled to know you share their prejudices.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 18, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> Meanwhile, any homophobe you show it to will be thrilled to know you share their prejudices.


...Aaaaand here we go again.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 18, 2011)

Effercon said:


> ...Aaaaand here we go again.


Meaning?


----------



## Saith (Oct 18, 2011)

Fuck all o' y'all for implying straight guys can't take it up the arse, too. I am so tired of being marginalized and blah blah blah ironic bullshit.
(They think you're taking it too seriously.)

Also, I have no tattoo yet, but once I'm happy with my body I'm getting a chain around my neck with a clock-padlock deelie.
Pretentious yes. Still gonna get it.


----------



## Minish (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think I'd ever get a tattoo! When I was younger I had ridiculous thoughts that I didn't want to ~taint~ my skin or something but now I just think I'd prefer to be blank. Maybe in case I didn't like the tattoo later?

Every so often I entertain the idea? I guess I'd like some small particular thing but even if it were in a reasonably discreet place maybe I'd probably still have to explain it to people often (that must get _so_ irritating) and maybe I'd just like a private tattoo!! Also I feel I'd only ever want it done at a really particular, trustworthy place and that's expensive, so.

I do absolutely adore tattoos on other people sometimes, though, I'd just be too scared to get that myself. I especially like seeing really gorgeous full-body things, and I have a strange fondness for pretty face tattoos like this.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 19, 2011)

Saith said:


> (They think you're taking it too seriously.)


I know. I just don't particularly like passive aggressiveness.

I'm just really tired of the excuse "I'm only doing it for the lulz". Maybe it's not intentional, but either way, I want to call people out on it. Here is an excellent explanation of the point I was trying to get across.

Carry on. :D

Also:



> Fuck all o' y'all for implying straight guys can't take it up the arse, too.


That is actually a valid point. :P The number of people who think only gay men have anal sex (and even worse, that only gay men get AIDS) is somewhat alarming.


----------



## Saith (Oct 19, 2011)

opaltiger said:


> That is actually a valid point. :P The number of people who think only gay men have anal sex (and even worse, that only gay men get AIDS) is somewhat alarming.


I was actually gonna say this if someone called me out on it.
_God Opal, stop stealing my thunder!_

Also, that link was actually pretty good. Which is weird for me, 'cause I'm usually the one defending freedom of speech.

I've, uh... I've gotta go deal with some dissonance now. Fuck.


----------



## Byrus (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think I'd get one myself, but I do like looking at the artwork. Some of the 3d ones are seriously good. Some of the  "skin-ripper" ones are pretty impressive too. 



Twilight Sparkle said:


> I want a curly bracket tramp stamp.
> 
> :D


 The lower back is probably one of the worst places you can get a tattoo, but I seriously loathe the term tramp stamp.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 19, 2011)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I want a curly bracket tramp stamp.
> 
> :D


well that's certainly the best idea for one of those I've ever seen. better than a 'tribal' tattoo or some japanese junk or something, anyway. :D


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 19, 2011)

Byrus said:


> The lower back is probably one of the worst places you can get a tattoo, but I seriously loathe the term tramp stamp.


I think it's hilarious, but mostly because it rhymes. It's a pretty stupid term.

@ultraviolet: I know, right! Tribal tattoos can be really pretty but idk, they don't really mean anything to a lot of people who get them so it seems silly... not that a curly bracket is at all silly, obviously. It's a representation of my heart-eyes for English as a language and also because I went through a phase in third year where all my brackets were curly brackets (because I was too hipster for dotting my 'i's with hearts?).

My English teacher hated me that year...


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish sociology had cool things you could get tattoos of to show your love for it. 

All I can think of is Karl Marx's beardy face.


----------



## Minish (Oct 19, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I wish sociology had cool things you could get tattoos of to show your love for it.
> 
> All I can think of is Karl Marx's beardy face.


This is why I quickly gave up on sociology being my super special talent.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Oct 19, 2011)

No, for the same reason I don't like or have any piercings: they look horrible on/kill any sex appeal most people have and the idea of getting something permenantly marked on your body/putting holes in your body seems stupid to me.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 19, 2011)

Not gunning for one, though I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know as if I would ever get one, but I like simple tattoos, like tribal tattoos. But not Japanese characters or anything, because I think they're a little cliche.


----------



## Harlequin (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd like to get a tattoo maybe but there just isn't anything I particularly want. It's not really the permanence that bothers me but more that I just don't want anything enough to live with it for a long, long time. IDK.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm not against tattoos but I don't like how they look. I can't think of any design I'd like on my body. Never mind the permanence; I don't know what I would like to get done in the first place. I've never seen any designs that make me go "Oh, that's cool - I want that" nor have I thought of anything like that either.

The permanence of it is a definite downside.

If I got a tattoo, it would be like that one person said, something that makes people laugh. Maybe a scalene triangle. A moustache on the side of my finger.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 21, 2011)

I have no idea what I would get. What I am sure of, though, is that I'm not settling for second best...


----------



## ... (Oct 26, 2011)

I wants to get this on my hip or side.

I also put in a fake earring one day just to see what it would look like and I convinced myself that i want a real one. :3


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 26, 2011)

If I get a tattoo it will be a dragon. And if I don't want something permanent I will sharpie doodle on myself.

Good thing I'm a good artist.

Oh and Beatle quote tats= epic win


----------

